# dog brothers instructional videos



## CiNcO dOsE (Dec 9, 2003)

does anybody have or has anybody seen the dog brothers instuctional videos, the ones produced by panther!?  how are they?!  recommendable!?   are the instructions well presented?!


:asian:


----------



## MJS (Dec 9, 2003)

I've seen a few of them and was pretty impressed.  Again, like any tape out there, you wont get the quality Inst. as you would with an actual Inst.  IMO, using the tape as your sole learning tool is a mistake, but using it to further your understanding of the art, then yes, its a good tool.  

Check out their web site.  They have some pretty cool video clips on there!

Mike


----------



## Black Grass (Dec 9, 2003)

R,

I have seen the panther series as well as the new self produced db series. The second series is better. However the panther ones are cheaper.

Vince


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 9, 2003)

Videos are only good for supplemental instruction.

You will get more of a bang out of your buck by attending seminars and training on your own then you would just training from videos.

I think that investing in videos w/o some kind of instruction is a poor investment.


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 9, 2003)

It's a pretty good mix of technical, informational and entertainment.  If they show a technique, they always show it in application from an outtake from an actual sparring match to back up they're (DB) theories.


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 9, 2003)

The DB tapes generally have a lot of good fight footage; this alone is work the costs.  That being said, I agree that the second series is somewhat better; the teaching more refined, and the material better suited to someone with a working FMA background.
I like Marc Denny a great deal; he is a good communicator, and a good teacher.
Chad


----------



## CiNcO dOsE (Dec 12, 2003)

thanks people.


----------

